# Separate RSS feeds for separate sections?



## hide (Apr 24, 2011)

Maybe I'm just dumb and didn't figure out how to do it, but is it possible to get separate RSS feeds for different sections? A couple days of not checking my reader invariantly result in a 1000+ feed count, which makes them unusable. Even when I check them regularly, there's usually about 100 of them a day: which is great as it shows the site is active and growing, but is kind of overwhelming.

If this is not a feature yet, and if it's not realistically possible to add it, does anyone know a way to add a filter "a posteriori"?


----------



## Alex (Apr 24, 2011)

Yes, it is possible.

For example, to cover the SevenString Guitars, Pickups, and Guitars for Sale forums only, the URL would be:

```
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/external.php?type=RSS2&forumids=23,29,19
```

Which sections or forums do you want the feed to cover?


----------



## hide (Apr 24, 2011)

Alex said:


> Yes, it is possible.
> 
> For example, to cover the SevenString Guitars, Pickups, and Guitars for Sale forums only, the URL would be:
> 
> ...




Great!

I'd love to keep an eye on General Music and SevenString Guitars subforums only at the moment, eventually adding some more later so that I can "balance" the load of new threads to pass through every morning 
Their IDs are 7 and 23, right?

Thanks a lot, and keep up the good work!


----------



## Randy (Apr 24, 2011)

Yeah... how do we determine the forum id?


----------



## theo (Apr 24, 2011)

I've seen the term rss about a fair bit but I've no idea what it is.. can someone explain it for me please?


----------



## Randy (Apr 24, 2011)

Any site or device that gets updates regularly (ie. news websites, weather, etc.) are setup so that information is fed to it plain-text and then the website/devices is programmed to take the information it's fed and make it fit the site/device's predetermined template; as to make it look attractive. (ie. you type in this white box with black text but when you submit it, the site digests it and spits it out all formatted and with your avatar/signature attached, etc). 

These days, pretty much all information that's added/updated regularly uses this same method. As such, RSS (which stands for Real Simple Syndication) was invented. You have an RSS feed (the information being fed) and the RSS reader (program that does the digesting). In a really common application, there'll be a news website (say, blabbermouth) which gets news deposited constantly. Now, say you want to keep up to date on the latest news but it's a pain in the ass to browse to the blabbermouth page every few minutes, refresh and wait for all the graphics to load. Instead, you can get an RSS reader (on your computer or mobile device) and get the RSS feed address from blabbermouth, and your reader will just display the text updates as they come in or you can set it to search for updates at a set interval. Makes things easier.

Same thing applies to sevenstring. If you want to keep up on any new threads or posts in the theory section or general music discussion, you can plug those addresses into your RSS reader and it'll prompt you whenever somethings posted in those sections.


----------



## hide (Apr 25, 2011)

Randy said:


> Yeah... how do we determine the forum id?



Oh well.. I just had a look at the linked resources in the subforum pages' source code (if you're using chrome, ctrl+shift+i, select the resources tab, ctrl+f and type "forumid"). I bet there is some cleaner/more intuitive way to do it


----------



## hide (Apr 25, 2011)

This is the first guess I made with the aforementioned method:

Beginners/FAQ 12
General Music Discussion 7
Sevenstring Guitars 23
Standard Guitars 40
Extended Range Guitars 27
Bass Guitar 52
Drums & Percussion 53
Luthiery 81
Pickups 29
Recording Studio 8
Live Performance 28
Gear & Equipment 13
Jazz, Acoustic & Fingerstyle 59
Music Theory 11

Artist Reviews 25
Workbench 37
Guitar Reviews 63
Gear Reviews 61

Member Introduction 20
Off-Topic 9
Politics 48
Movies 45
Computers 31
Lifestyle 44
Art 67
Sports 49

Guitars FS 19
Gear FS 50
Dealers 75
General FS 34
Musician Classified 43

Site News 6
Feedback 74

I haven't checked yet, but the ones Alex posted do match. If anyone could confirm, I think this could be useful for many of us.


----------



## PetrucciVai (Jul 24, 2012)

Any idea why if I load up an RSS feed for a specific forum, lets say this one: 

Sevenstring.org - Sevenstring Guitars

for the Sevenstring Guitars list, it only returns 15 "items"/threads? But if I open the actual page it has 40 or so? And they are in a different order?


----------

